# Need art teacher



## Ritu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, we live in the JBR and are son aged 9 is very keen on on art. Does anyone know of some one who teaches art/drawing to children in the Marina/JBR area?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you see what courses are on offer at DUCTAC* as they run a lot of art courses for both adults & children.


DUCTAC - Dubai Community Theatre & Arts Centre at Mall of the Emirates.

-


----------

